# chelsea...20/10



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Getting out for my 1st fish for the season tommorrow ....
Looking to head out to the 15-20Mt mark early AM, 5.30 launch if anyones interested.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good Luck Tony. I'm going to fish in close at Brighton again.

Regards
Grant


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd be inclined to have a poke around in close too Tony. My reading of the reports has me thinking there's action to be had in the warmer shallows. Good fish coming off the Mordy pier while the boaters out wide are dipping out. Good luck anyways to you both. I may not be able to get out at all this weekend. Fuggin work is fuggin relentless.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah im gussing your both probably right about that.....oh well its a lot less paddling  have to rethink my plans over cards tonight.


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

Wouldn`t mind a fish there myself.You might have me nosing around there in the morning.Never like to miss a good fishihg trip.Lee.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day OMATS... after some advice im still unsure where l'll be fishing yet, l do like fishing off Chelsea though so will probably end up there. have to sleep on it and decide tommorrow.

cheers Tony.


----------

